# Need help choosing the easiest method for skim coating



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

The "roller method" is not a method of finishing. It is simply an expedient way to get the mud up there on the wall to begin the skimming process.

Skimming consists of putting fairly thin mud on the wall (by roller, by spraying, or by trowel) and then 'skimming' (scraping most of the mud back off) thereby leaving mud mainly only in the low areas.

Try two foot by two foot areas to get the hang of it, and see what I'm talking about.

Also.... You are too new at this to use fast drying mud. It is notoriously difficult for beginners to work with anyway. Use Sheetrock brand All Purpose (sometimes called General Purpose) drywall compound in a ready to use 5 gallon bucket... about $13 at Home Depot. It has a GREEN lid. Lowe's equivalent has a BLACK lid... but I don't consider it as good as Sheetrock brand.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree with not using quick set compounds. Regular ready mix is best. Thin with water. Apply with a 10" or 12" knife to a fairly small area (as Willie T mentioned). Wipe back off, just leaving a "glaze coat. May take 2 or more coats to get good results. Lightly sand between coats and after final coat to get rid of any knife marks.


----------

